# Even with a diet she was putting on weight?????



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been struggling to keep the weight off Zsa Zsa of late. I had changed dry foods a while back and this seemed to lean her and Astro out a lot. So much so that I started to feed them both a little more. Then, Zsa Zsa started to get the "Tail Dimple". So I cut back just her food. Still no result???? I was very confused.

Anyway, yesterday afternoon while having a chat with my father, I discovered the reason. Each morning when he had breakfast, he had been feeding her bread!!!!! 

Silly old bugger thought she was too thin. I explained to him that unlike his fat Golden Retriever, which was his last dog, that Zsa Zsa did not need to look the same. So he has reluctantly agreed to stop feeding her. Somehow, I doubt he will. He has a bit of a thing for Zsa Zsa. He doesn't like Astro, so Astro gets nothing off him, but little Zsa Zsa has wormed her way under his skin and gets the royal treatment. 

Thankfully, I am leaving at the end of this week and heading back to Melbourne. So hopefully I can get her back to her proper weight in the next few weeks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My June stays on the heavy side for a V. She is a chow hound and gets rebellious if I cut her food back to much. She will go in the kitchen and beg for someone to give her treats. When that doesn't work she will start counter surfing. Last time I cut her food back she leaped on the table and devoured half a pizza.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! I've had the same kind of problem with family overfeeding my dog(s) behind my back!! Leftover scrambled eggs from breakfast, etc. Naturally, the dog isn't going to say "No, thanks, I really shouldn't, I've already eaten my breakfast!" This has gone on in my family for years.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ozkar - If she is under his skin, you are probably right that he won't stop feeding her. Why not hold back a half-handful from Zsa Zsa's breakfast for your father to hand feed her? That way he gets to 'treat' her and she doesn't eat more than she should. He's going to be missing you both soon enough.

Just a thought...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

jld640 said:


> Ozkar - If she is under his skin, you are probably right that he won't stop feeding her. Why not hold back a half-handful from Zsa Zsa's breakfast for your father to hand feed her? That way he gets to 'treat' her and she doesn't eat more than she should. He's going to be missing you both soon enough.
> 
> Just a thought...


Because then she would get the kibble and the bread  

I'm leaving tomorrow, so it will be back to their normal


----------

